# Istvan Kertesz and Brahms



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

Are there any news on the reissue of the cycle of the symphonies of Brahms with Istvan Kertesz, Decca and Wiener Philharmoniker?
Thank you


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mark60 said:


> Are there any news on the reissue of the cycle of the symphonies of Brahms with Istvan Kertesz, Decca and Wiener Philharmoniker?
> Thank you


Nothing mainstream. CD Japan has them (SHM-CD) at $29.00 US per CD. Three singles--1, 2, 3 & 4.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

I wait for the reprint of the European Decca-Universal. I hope it is soon


----------

